# Hello everybody!



## Pinkdollface (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally i signed up. I've been lurking here for a while. 
About a year ago i started watching make up tutorials on youtube and i really like it. 
A couple of months later i started wearing make up regularly and now i am addicted
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
I am looking forward to chat with other people about make up.


----------



## n_c (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around the forums!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm new as well, but love it already


----------

